# Colnago Milram paint, MR05?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I have done some googling, but I have not been able to definitively nail down the Colnago paint scheme MR05 for the Extreme Power. I think it is probably the Milram 2007 team paint, carbon with light blue and white. Does anyone own one and could they supply a picture for me?

Thanks.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*Milram 2007 paint scheme*

Here is a photo of the Colnago Milram 2007 team paint scheme MR05.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the picture*

I was told the paint for MR05 was very close to ST05 and it definitely is so. I might be able to swing a good deal on an Extreme Power in MR05. I don't need another bike too badly right now, but hey....


----------

